# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  The Definitive Guide to HGH Reconstitution from Eli Lilly

## thunderin

This is a step-by-step walkthrough for HGH reconstitution and injection in graphic detail. 

It doesn't get any better or clearer than this.

And yes, this method works for any  vials of HGH.

----------


## thunderin

Attachments are up again.

----------


## Peducho0113

Thanks good information

----------


## mv540

i can only see three of the thumbnails up

----------


## thunderin

> i can only see three of the thumbnails up


Correct, there are 3 attachments.

----------


## mrsocks

awesome

----------


## Scottsdale

This guideline says to use within 24 hours if mixed with sterile water. How does that make sense or work if Im using a standard 10iu vial at 4iu ED? In other words, Each vial is to used in 2.5 days, not 24 hours. Should I not be using .9% Sodium Chloride INJ USP with 10iu vials then? Or am I completely missing something here...

----------


## austinite

This is 5 years old. Check the HGH section for details. All your HGH questions are answered there.

----------

